# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  Vai kāds var palīdzēt uzrakstīt programmu?

## sierinjs

Ir nepieciešamība lai PICs regulē PWM Duty cycle atkarībā no temperatūras devēja. Būtībā vajag palīdzību ar visu programmu no nulles.

 Esmu pilnīgs iesācējs. Pasniedzējs iedeva grāmatu par pic24, tomēr tā kā c valodu nezinu un PICUs programmējis neesmu, kaut ko uzprogrammēt ir diezgan grūti. Vienīgā pieredze Turbopascalā.   ::

----------


## JDat

A nafig tad mācies, ja ne ko nesaproti? Vai nu slikti mācies, vai izvēlējies nepareizo kursu.

----------


## Slowmo

Tiešī tā. Vēlies, lai iedod gatavu programmu vai tomēr kaut ko iemācīties?
Programma pēc būtības nav sarežģīta, sevišķi jau, ja PICs ar iebūvētu PWM moduli. Temperatūras devējs jau droši vien analogs.
Sāc lasīt par ADC un PWM konfigurēšanu un tad jautā, ja kas nav skaidrs.

----------


## sierinjs

> A nafig tad mācies, ja ne ko nesaproti? Vai nu slikti mācies, vai izvēlējies nepareizo kursu.


 Tāpēc ka nesaprotu arī mācos, un tas nav manā mācību vielā.

----------


## Slowmo

Tev tā programma C jāraksta vai tomēr ASM? Vai ir noteikts, kurš PIC modelis jāizmanto?
Kā lai palīdz, ja nav konkrētu jautājumu par tēmu?

----------


## kaspich

trakaakais, kad shaadi te lohi [kaut kaa, uz citu rekjina, pasniedzeeju zheeluma un zajoba izlidushi] meegjina dabuut 'labi apmaksatu' darbu..  :: 
paiet zinaams laicinjsh, kameer saprot, ka nekaa nejeedzeeji nah nevienam darba deveejam nav vajadziigi..

----------


## JDat

> trakaakais, kad shaadi te lohi [kaut kaa, uz citu rekjina, pasniedzeeju zheeluma un zajoba izlidushi] meegjina dabuut 'labi apmaksatu' darbu.. 
> paiet zinaams laicinjsh, kameer saprot, ka nekaa nejeedzeeji nah nevienam darba deveejam nav vajadziigi..


 
Viedi vārdi!

Varu piebilst, ka tomēr būtu jāizlasa tā grāmatiņa ko tev pasniedzējs iedeva. Ja ne viss, tad kau vai 75 % tev noderēs no tās informācijas, bet...
Ak tu mī un žē, Jaunietis nezin krievu valodu un nevar izlasīt.

Vēl piebilde. JA gribi iemācīties, tad pašām daudz jāeksperimentē praktiski.

Klasiskais variants. Uztaisi lai tev mirgo gaismas diode ~ 1 reizi sekundē.
Drīkst sākt ar gatava koda pārrakstīšanu. Arī tā var mācīties. Tad patstāvīgi izmainīt lai mirgo ar citu ātrumu. Teiksim vienu reizi 3 sekundēs. Tād lai mirkgo 100 reizes sekundē. Kā pārbaudīt vai mirgo 1000 reizes sekundē? Man ir viens partizānisks triks, bet par to vēlāk. Tā ka meklē piķi un duj uz elfu vai argus un nopērc vajadzīgo kotrolieri, kodiķus reziķus, Ledus un nelodējamo vafeli. Tad lipini kopā. Un tikai tad varētu sāk te diskutēt. JA kaut ko nezini tad googles tantei jāprasa. Ja arī to nemāki, tad esi pilnīgs daunis un ej labāk nošaujies.

----------


## kaspich

pimpiishi galiigi izlaidushies.. pasniedzeejs graamatu iedevis.. ahujevaitung!

atceros fizmatus.
kompju nav [viens liels mega hlams pagrabaa, Elizabetes bulv., kaut kaads Pascal, vai kaut kas taads].
un tad TEOREETISKI programmeejaam ASM 80286 pie Stroda.

tas izpaudaas taa - tu saraksti kaadas 3..4 lpp kodaa ASMaa, un par katru siikumu [kols, semikols, u.t.t.]. ciip. 4 kljudas uz 4lpp - ieskaites nav, ej maajaas..  :: 
lieki piebilst, ka nekaadas papildliteratuuras, regjistru sarakstu.
kljudas skaitiijaas arii neracionaala reg imantoshana/nezinaato komandu 'apieshana'..  :: 

jaunaa paaudze tak atspaardiiitos no shoka..  ::

----------


## sierinjs

> trakaakais, kad shaadi te lohi [kaut kaa, uz citu rekjina, pasniedzeeju zheeluma un zajoba izlidushi] meegjina dabuut 'labi apmaksatu' darbu.. 
> paiet zinaams laicinjsh, kameer saprot, ka nekaa nejeedzeeji nah nevienam darba deveejam nav vajadziigi..
> 
> 
>  
> Viedi vārdi!
> 
> Varu piebilst, ka tomēr būtu jāizlasa tā grāmatiņa ko tev pasniedzējs iedeva. Ja ne viss, tad kau vai 75 % tev noderēs no tās informācijas, bet...
> Ak tu mī un žē, Jaunietis nezin krievu valodu un nevar izlasīt.
> ...


 Tātad. Nekādu darbu negribu dabūt, un kad pienāks laiks, par mikrokontrolieriem tas točna nebūs.

Grāmata nav krievu, bet angļu valodā un ar to nav nekādu problēmu + nelodējamā plata, kaudze ar diodēm un dažādiem citiem verķiem arī.

Par to mirgošanu esmu izmēģnājis, bet tikai ievietojot starpās delay un mainot to ilgumu. Esmu mazliet darbojies ar MPLAB IDE, arī simulācijām un osciloskopu, apguvis while, main, portu slēgšanas, izslēgšanas pašos pamatos. 

Mikrokontrolieris p24fj128ga. 

Vienkārši šo visu savajadzējās ļoti pēkšņi un par mikokonrolieriem nezināju kā tādiem. Kad palasīju radās interese, bet vajadzība pēc čis programmas joprojām ir degoša un nezinu kas ir lieks, kas vajadzīgs. Pēctam lēnām sākšu apgut arī pārējo.  Esmu uztaisījis pwm uz 555 bāzes. 

Varbūt kāds lūdzu varētu uzmest kā kodā izskatās pwm cikls?

----------


## Slowmo

Kas ir PWM cerams zini (lai gan neizskatās, ja jautā, kā izskatās cikls). Tak minēji, ka mēģināji ar mirkšķinošo diodi darboties. Tas pats PWM jau vien ir pēc būtības.

----------


## next

Labi, es varu paliidzeet.
Vispirms pastaasti kaapeec izveeleets tieshi shis kontrolieris.

----------


## sierinjs

Par pwm ciklu biju domājis kā izskatās kodā. 

Par kontrolieri - tieši šis jau laikam tāpēc kā grāmata par to, bet cik saprotu tie kodi ļoti daudz neatškiras priekš pic16.
Pic24 ir jaudīgāks un dārgāks, ar lielāku veiktspēju un iespējām. Bet vai tik vienkāršam projektam vajag tik lielas iespējas? 
Kādu jūs ieteiktu?

----------


## next

> Pic24 ir jaudīgāks un dārgāks, ar lielāku veiktspēju un iespējām. Bet vai tik vienkāršam projektam vajag tik lielas iespējas? 
> Kādu jūs ieteiktu?


 A ko tad var ieteikt ja par tehnisko uzdevumu nekas nav zinaams?
Pic24 ir galiigi nepiemeerots iesaaceejiem.

----------


## kaspich

sore, te nekas nestimme.
no vienas puses - kak bi diodi mirksjinaajis, portus vadiijis, pwm veidojis [gan softiski ar delajiem, gan hw, ar 555].
bet te - nevar pat neko saakt..
peeksnji...  ::   :: 
cilveekam jaanoskanjojas.

mana [skarbaa] versija - arii ieprieksheejie darbinji ir dariiti - eu, iedodiet sheemu, eu, pasakiet kodinju liimeni.
zinaashanas =0.

man izteikti nesimpatizee shaada tipa cilveki.

ja jau nevajag Tev tos PIC, 
EJ UZ TAADU B GRUPAS KURSU, KAS, TAVUPRAAT, BUUS INTERESANTS UN TEV VAJADZIIGS. UN GODAM/AR GODU NOPELNI TO IESKAITI.
a sakumaa staastiija, kaa interesejot..
smirdiigs meliitis..

----------


## Slowmo

Smirdīgs melītis  ::

----------


## karloslv

par šo konkrēto uC nezinu, bet gan jau ka tādam ir dzelzisks PWM. tas nozīmē, ka programmā PWM izskatās tikai kā ierakstīšana dažos reģistros, lai pieslēgtu PWM un pēc tam ierakstīšana reģistrā, lai mainītu PWM aizpildījumu.

pēc taviem tekstiem točna nav skaidrs, ko tu zini. sākumā prezentē sevi kā tipiski glumo studentu šļūcēju, pēc tam izrādās, ka zini gan kaut ko. saņēmi žļurgu uz veselu lapaspusi un tāpat nevienam nekļuva labāk.

tad kas no programmas nav skaidrs?

1) sainicializējam visu perifēriju - PWM, ADC, periodisku taimeri (cik nu bieži vajag, 100ms - 1min), atļaujam pārtraukumus
2) galvenais programmas kods aiziet gulēt mūžīgā miegā
3) uz taimera pārtraukuma tiek nolasīta sensora vērtība un izpīpēts, kāds būs PWM aizpildījums un ierakstīts attiecīgajā PWM reģistrā, vēl var paraustīt kādu diodi dzīvības izrādīšanai

VISS

----------


## sierinjs

šis projekts vispār nav saistīts ar studijām.

kāpēc jūs sadomājat faktus vienu aiz otra no zila gaisa? statistiku kachajat? Krievu valodu neprot, grib izšļūkt, darbu dabūt un vēl visādas muļķības... tiešām nav nekā labāka ko darīt (draudzene, bērni, sieva)? šeit diemžēl nav pic iesācēju sadaļas, savādāk noteikti būtu vērsies tajā.

Mazliet vēlāk mēģināsu kaut ko uzrakstīt un prasīšu jūsu viedokli.

pēc pabeigšanas kontrolierim būtu jālasa temperatūra no power diodei piestiprināta radiatora un atkarībā no tā jāmaina noslodze, lai tā degtu max spoži.

Paldies tik tālu tiem kas palīdz!

----------


## karloslv

tad ko tieši nozīmē "*Pasniedzējs* iedeva grāmatu..."? vienkārši te ņudz no tādiem, kā tu tikko aprakstīji, tāpēc arī tik daudz pieņēmumu. parasti no jautājuma formulējuma ir skaidrs, ar ko ir darīšana.

vēlreiz - kas nav skaidrs ar programmu?

----------


## next

> pēc pabeigšanas kontrolierim būtu jālasa temperatūra no power diodei piestiprināta radiatora un atkarībā no tā jāmaina noslodze, lai tā degtu max spoži.


 Un prieksh tam tev pasniedzeejs pic24 rekomendeeja?
Kuraa skolaa taadi pasniedzeeji?

----------


## karloslv

> pēc pabeigšanas kontrolierim būtu jālasa temperatūra no power diodei piestiprināta radiatora un atkarībā no tā jāmaina noslodze, lai tā degtu max spoži.


 vo vo, es arī pēc tam padomāju - saspiedies cilvēks. tak pieliec termistoru tam savam 555 un miers.

----------


## kaspich

auzas.
shajaa gadiijuma - nekaads pwm uz diodi.
max tesienu var ieguut ar dc, shajaa gadiijumaa jaizmanto kaads buck konvertors [ideaali - LED vadiibai, tur jau daudz kas bus paredzeets], ar obratkas refernecei piesleegtu to termopretestiibu..

----------


## sierinjs

> pēc pabeigšanas kontrolierim būtu jālasa temperatūra no power diodei piestiprināta radiatora un atkarībā no tā jāmaina noslodze, lai tā degtu max spoži.
> 
> 
>  vo vo, es arī pēc tam padomāju - saspiedies cilvēks. tak pieliec termistoru tam savam 555 un miers.


 protams arī šis variants ir izskatīts, tomēr, piekritīsiet, ar kontolieri būtu cita prcizitāte? tāpēc kontrolieris. pic24 no pic16 programmas ļoti atšķiras? Un šīs man dažas nepieciešamās funkcijas (ADC, PWM) ir abos.  

Jautājums, laikam, par C valodu. ja binārajā, piemēram, PORTA 3. un 5. pinu ieslēdz 

0b0000000000010100, tad kā tas izskatītos hexadecimālajā pierakstā?

----------


## kaspich

> pēc pabeigšanas kontrolierim būtu jālasa temperatūra no power diodei piestiprināta radiatora un atkarībā no tā jāmaina noslodze, lai tā degtu max spoži.
> 
> 
>  vo vo, es arī pēc tam padomāju - saspiedies cilvēks. tak pieliec termistoru tam savam 555 un miers.
> 
> 
>  protams arī šis variants ir izskatīts, tomēr, piekritīsiet, ar kontolieri būtu cita prcizitāte? tāpēc kontrolieris. pic24 no pic16 programmas ļoti atšķiras? Un šīs man dažas nepieciešamās funkcijas (ADC, PWM) ir abos.  
> 
> Jautājums, laikam, par C valodu. ja binārajā, piemēram, PORTA 3. un 5. pinu ieslēdz 
> ...


 
o, peerles viena peec otras  :: 

autor - turpini, luudzu, spriedeeejumus par teemaam - sheemutehnika, shii projekta koncepts, pic programmeeshana  :: 

1. nee, precizitaate nebuus augstaaka
2. ja tikai P/t jaastablilizee - konceptuaals fail. bez jeegas..
3. par pic atskjiriibaa un c - zini, ar shaadiem jautaajumiem - met pie malas sho giblo nodarbi, nav Tavam praatam  ::

----------

